# IPAD MESSAGES



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

My Ipad is a recent release release 6th generation Model MRJN2X/A-Version 11.3.1. I can`t find an option to attach videos to "IMESSAGES". I can attach still photos. Any idea please :smile: see attached


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Julie Frances said:


> My Ipad is a recent release release 6th generation Model MRJN2X/A-Version 11.3.1. I can`t find an option to attach videos to "IMESSAGES". I can attach still photos. Any idea please :smile: see attached


 *""I just read that sms can only be sent to Apple devices"" not other brand devices.:ermm:*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

iMessages can only be sent to iOS devices, whereas other devices will receive a TXT or SMS message. I do not believe iMessage can handle video.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Send video messages
In a message conversation, tap camera.
Tap Camera.

When the Camera app opens, choose Video and start recording.
When you're finished recording, tap , then tap Done.

When you're ready to send, tap send message. If you don't want to send the video, tap cancel message in the upper-right corner.

You can also select a video that you've already recorded. In a message conversation, tap camera. Then tap Photos > Videos, select a video, then tap Choose. When you're ready to send, tap send message.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

steve32mids said:


> Send video messages
> In a message conversation, tap camera.
> Tap Camera.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but i`m trying to attach a home video that i produced myself. :smile:


----------

